# Where can I get Tonic-lax?



## 4 cats (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm looking for tonic-lax and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Tonic-lax is a prescription laxative/hairball remedy. I couldn't find an ingredients list, but I have reason to believe it's basically the same as the OTC product called Laxatone, with added vitamins and minerals. Seeing as how the vitamins and minerals really aren't doing anything for whatever you're needing the Tonic-lax for, I think you can just substitute with any of the petrolatum/mineral oil based hairball remedies on the market: Laxatone, Petromalt, Laxa-stat, Kittymalt, Cat Lax, etc. If you cat will eat it, you could use just plain old Vaseline.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

I just coat a small spoonfull of vaseline in some chicken broth and Gigi eats it right off of the spoon! He loves the stuff, but he has NEVER refused any food given to him. Little piglet! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rocket is such a glutton he eats plain Vaseline. :lol:


----------

